# Fire HD 7 - $79 (8GB) or $99 (16GB) today only



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw the banner ad at the top of Amazon.com



Fire HD 7, 7" HD Display, Wi-Fi, 8 GB - Includes Special Offers, Black

This is the model that comes in different colors. The link is to the 8GB but it comes in 8 or 16 GB RAM--$20 difference. You can choose your color, size and whether or not it has special offers (sponsored screensavers) once you add it to your cart.

Betsy


----------



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks, Betsy... I'm in for one (more)!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  I couldn't justify another one, LOL!  Though I like the colors.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, I had to do it. I need the extra storage space. I'm tired of deleting, deleting, deleting whenever I get a new game.

I'm so weak. <sigh>


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine arrived ahead of schedule but I'm just now starting to get into it. Nice, clear screen, very thin and light, but ...

I can't put the speaker that I use with my older Fire into the headphone jack. Where the microphone jack should be is a pinhole. I need to find some time to call them and see what the deal is.


----------

